# Quadrunner Problems



## softball fan (Oct 28, 2011)

Picked up an 89 Suzuki Quadrunner and i think i have an ignition problem does anyone know how to check the CDI box? It will run but when you try to give it full throttle it has no power and runs like the chokes on. Can someone please help son wants to ride bad


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*FUEL*

Sounds like a fuel problem. Carb probably needs to be cleaned.


----------

